# How does everyone get their touch screen molded into the dash?



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Just wondering how does everyone get their touch screen molded into the dash? I ask this because all my other touchscreens have mounted pretty easily, but my new one is just a hair too small where when you touch the lower right corned the bottom slides out. I would rather not fiberglass...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

got a picture?

i cant imagine what you are trying to describe.

i designed a 3D model of the opening for my dashboard, then had a company 3D print it for me. my LCD slides into the 3D printed bezel, and that slides into the opening. im in the process of painting it all right now (2003 vw gti link in my signature, towards the end)


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

A little dark, but you can kind of see in the lower portion the small space...










Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------

